# Manitoba or Calgary? for a family



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

I found some job posts located in Winnipeg and Brandon. My first choice for relocation is Calgary and have now widened my choices to two, Manitoba and Calgary. At the same time, I have a very good friend in Winnipeg which I believe is also very healthy for my family to start with. Of these two places, which is better for a family of 5. My kids are 16, 8 and 6. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sam-in-Okotoks (Jan 18, 2009)

miraculousmedal said:


> I found some job posts located in Winnipeg and Brandon. My first choice for relocation is Calgary and have now widened my choices to two, Manitoba and Calgary. At the same time, I have a very good friend in Winnipeg which I believe is also very healthy for my family to start with. Of these two places, which is better for a family of 5. My kids are 16, 8 and 6.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Hi - I can't help with Manitoba but Calgary has proven to be a fantastic place to live for us. We emigrated here in 2007 from the UK and have not looked back since. Our kids settled into there new life and really enjoy school here. We have made lots of new friends and enjoyed our new life in Canada. Sam


----------



## buzz18 (May 7, 2008)

miraculousmedal said:


> I found some job posts located in Winnipeg and Brandon. My first choice for relocation is Calgary and have now widened my choices to two, Manitoba and Calgary. At the same time, I have a very good friend in Winnipeg which I believe is also very healthy for my family to start with. Of these two places, which is better for a family of 5. My kids are 16, 8 and 6.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Hi 
I have been talking to a lot of people on Facebook as i'm looking into going to live in Manitoba (steinbach) and from all accounts of what i've heard it's Great for children of all ages and Adults there' loads for both to do. Also you can check out the house prices by going to realesatebook.com and put in the size of house you would need and your price range and you can check out all the differant provinces, and if you contact any of the agents that are linked to that property they will help you as much as they can. My wife and i have been in ore at some of the homes and places of interest and we hope togo on holiday this year for 3weeks to check the place out. GOOD LUCK. ALL THE BEST. Buzz. (Keith)


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

miraculousmedal said:


> I found some job posts located in Winnipeg and Brandon. My first choice for relocation is Calgary and have now widened my choices to two, Manitoba and Calgary. At the same time, I have a very good friend in Winnipeg which I believe is also very healthy for my family to start with. Of these two places, which is better for a family of 5. My kids are 16, 8 and 6.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Hi,

As per our previous interactions on this site, we would certainly say Calgary and surrounding towns offer a good base for families. We've never been to Winnipeg and so cannot say how it would suit a family. Having a friend in Winnipeg is certainly a factor to bear in mind but if you are prepared to make the effort to integrate into Canadian life (having the children probably helps here as it brings you into contact with many other parents and children) we believe Canada generally, is a relatively easy place to settle.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## Peggy (Aug 16, 2007)

*Don't move to Winnipeg*



miraculousmedal said:


> I found some job posts located in Winnipeg and Brandon. My first choice for relocation is Calgary and have now widened my choices to two, Manitoba and Calgary. At the same time, I have a very good friend in Winnipeg which I believe is also very healthy for my family to start with. Of these two places, which is better for a family of 5. My kids are 16, 8 and 6.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Hi There, 
Don't move your family to Winnipeg! We lived there for over 10 years, kids could not play outside without supervision, bikes were stolen, van broken into, house broken into and we lived in the good part. Calgary is a much nicer city, lots more for the kids to get involved in. You are ony 1 hour from the beautiful mountains, and only five hours from Beautiful British Columbia. Winnipeg has nothing for families.


----------



## Peggy (Aug 16, 2007)

*Steinback*



buzz18 said:


> Hi
> I have been talking to a lot of people on Facebook as i'm looking into going to live in Manitoba (steinbach) and from all accounts of what i've heard it's Great for children of all ages and Adults there' loads for both to do. Also you can check out the house prices by going to realesatebook.com and put in the size of house you would need and your price range and you can check out all the differant provinces, and if you contact any of the agents that are linked to that property they will help you as much as they can. My wife and i have been in ore at some of the homes and places of interest and we hope togo on holiday this year for 3weeks to check the place out. GOOD LUCK. ALL THE BEST. Buzz. (Keith)


Steinback is great if you like to live in a small town whose main thing is religion, now before people get mad about my mentioning religion! I have no problem with Christianity but this town is 90 % Mennonite, though they are good people, I have a problem with having religion shoved down your throat at every corner you turn. If I remember correctly it is a dry town, which means no pubs, no dancing etc. 

The sidewalks roll up after 5:00pm, now maybe you like a quite life, but for my husband and myself it was just too dead and we are inour 50's. Good Luck though!!!!!


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Peggy said:


> Hi There,
> Don't move your family to Winnipeg! We lived there for over 10 years, kids could not play outside without supervision, bikes were stolen, van broken into, house broken into and we lived in the good part. Calgary is a much nicer city, lots more for the kids to get involved in. You are ony 1 hour from the beautiful mountains, and only five hours from Beautiful British Columbia. Winnipeg has nothing for families.


Are there Catholic churches in Calgary? My friend is actually Canadian family who I met online. They also have 3 children close to my children's age. Although, I believe you are right that friends are everywhere especially if I really wanted to integrate with the community which is a must. Can you provide me some Catholic churches in Calgary? It'll be easier for me to choose the location.


----------



## Peggy (Aug 16, 2007)

There are many Catholic Churches all over Canada, since you have access to a computer, go on line and look them up. We do not live in Calgary but we did lived in Alberta for many years. Currently we are living on the east coast. Good Luck in your search.


----------



## Peggy (Aug 16, 2007)

Peggy said:


> Steinback is great if you like to live in a small town whose main thing is religion, now before people get mad about my mentioning religion! I have no problem with Christianity but this town is 90 % Mennonite, though they are good people, I have a problem with having religion shoved down your throat at every corner you turn. If I remember correctly it is a dry town, which means no pubs, no dancing etc.
> 
> The sidewalks roll up after 5:00pm, now maybe you like a quite life, but for my husband and myself it was just too dead and we are inour 50's. Good Luck though!!!!!


I totally agree in regards to Steinback, I always felt like I was in the town from Children of the Corn. They are very nice people, but their whole world evolves around the church and this can make it difficult to integrate into community.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

I just noticed this post. I'm a born and raised Calgarian who's now living in UAE temporarily (miss Calgary). Anyways, I'm biased and will say Calgary is better. You may also want to compare health care offered by the province and the private health benefits as I believe Alberta is better. Its also the only province that doesn't pay pst only gst. As for Catholic Churches there are lots. Also we have the Catholic school board (I was a teacher for the board) its the same as the public school board but only for catholics as we practice the religion in school and take the kids to church. you just need to present yours and/or your child's baptism certificate upon registration.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

mcd1203 said:


> I just noticed this post. I'm a born and raised Calgarian who's now living in UAE temporarily (miss Calgary). Anyways, I'm biased and will say Calgary is better. You may also want to compare health care offered by the province and the private health benefits as I believe Alberta is better. Its also the only province that doesn't pay pst only gst. As for Catholic Churches there are lots. Also we have the Catholic school board (I was a teacher for the board) its the same as the public school board but only for catholics as we practice the religion in school and take the kids to church. you just need to present yours and/or your child's baptism certificate upon registration.


Thank you very much for taking the time to respond to my query. It really helps me a lot with my decision.


----------



## richardhenderson (Oct 9, 2009)

Winnipeg is fine
The cost of housing is reasonable, transportation to work and back is good. It takes my wife 8 minutes to drive downtown to work. U.S. cities are 2 hours by car. The airport is open 24 hrs. Steinbach is only a 25 minite drive from Winnipeg and the people in Steinbach are very friendly, true no booze in town.
There are more than 100 things you can do each summer in Manitoba that do not cost anything for example the zoo, electrical museum, Salsa dancing lessons at the forks, free outdoor concerts etc...
Rick Henderson


----------

